

Apple vs Microsoft vs Google vs IBM market capitalization - snippyhollow
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Apple+vs+Microsoft+vs+Google+vs+IBM+market+capitalization

======
snippyhollow
Following
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Exxon+Mobil+vs+Apple+ma...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Exxon+Mobil+vs+Apple+market+capitalization)
(Exxon Mobil is the largest traded company)

Also:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Apple+vs+Microsoft+vs+G...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Apple+vs+Microsoft+vs+Google+vs+IBM)

